# So Proud of my Mom!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mom went out and shot her new concealed carry gun tonight for the first time. It's a little Taurus 85 ultra light. It stung the heck out of her hand and her hand turned bright red, but she stuck with it and put 60 rounds through it. I put 5 through it myself... I'm very pleased with the little thing, really. It seems to function better than expected. 

And her second first... she shot her first semi-auto pistol! I am so proud! She's scared to death of semi-autos because they kick the shells out, but she put 10 round through my Glock 26. She almost dropped it after the first shot, but she hung on and put all 10 through it. I even got her to learn the functioning of it. She didn't like it, unfortunetly. I think it was mostly because the grip was so tiny. But she's considering attempting to shoot my 1911 on our next range trip. She wouldn't touch the Glock 21. LOL! 

On another note... I just got glasses for the first time. Apparently I really did need them. I haven't been shooting well. Well, tonight I got one heck of a sweet group out of my Glock 21 again. So I have resigned myself to the glasses.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glasses are no big deal, just ask any of us in the over 50 crowd. Glad to hear she is working with different types of pistols. She will find the one she likes the best in due time. Don't forget to make it fun along with learning about the pistols she shoots.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Awesome! She's really coming along.

I've worn glasses (or contacts) for 30 some years. Just wait till you need bifocals...then the real fun begins.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Awesome! She's really coming along.
> 
> I've worn glasses (or contacts) for 30 some years. Just wait till you need bifocals...then the real fun begins.


No, the real fun is if I ever end up with trifocals like my dad's got! I don't know how he manages that.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Don't forget to make it fun along with learning about the pistols she shoots.


I think she's having fun with it. I know she loves Cowboy Shooting, she thanks me all the time for bringing her the info on that. And I don't get on her when she's shooting. I go about doing my own thing and if she asks me a question I answer it for her, or if I notice she's doing something wrong (like yesterday she shot the ceiling three times) I'll tell her how to fix it. Her biggest issue is getting discouraged. She was frustrated by the time she ran out of ammo last night and it only got worse when she looked at my target and then realized I shot 170 rounds in the same amount of time she'd fired 60 and done better. So I sat her down and explained why. 1. I've been shooting longer 2. I can reload faster 3. I'm more familiar with my guns... this was just her first time with that one. And I reminded her that she clean up the range with me when she pulls out those cowboy guns! The only time I've gone to a cowboy match I beat her by a very small amount, which wouldn't have happened if her rifle hadn't jammed once on her. I think she felt better.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pistol packin' Momma

Good to hear another has not only accepted that guns are not evil but is learning how to handle her weapon properly.:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Pistol packin' Momma
> 
> Good to hear another has not only accepted that guns are not evil but is learning how to handle her weapon properly.:smt1099


I think I got another one! My nextdoor neighbor is considering trying a shotgun! She was saying it might be a good idea for home defense. Now I just have to get to her husband and help her out! :smt1099

And the shock to our neighborhood... our resident hardcore hippie vegan has a Glock. I'm shocked.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Great! 

A shot gun is great for home defense. just keep the three and a halves out of it..hehehee

I got a 835 Mossberg a while back I'm wanting to set up as a home defense weapon.:smt023


----------

